# My Test/Deca/A Bomb/IGF Cycle



## noobmuscle (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey guys and gals. I am currently keeping his journal on another board as well, but I wanted to post it here so that maybe I could get some additional feedback from members that may not know me on another board. I also like doing journals because it allows me to get to know some people and allow some poeple to know me! 

STATS:
26 yo
Lifting for 4 years
162 lbs
9.8%
4th cycle

COMPOUNDS & PCT:All compounds are through Pinnacle to ensure the upmost quality. 

1-4 Anadrol @ 25mg twice daily
1-16 test-E @ 312.50mg twice weekly
1-15	deca @ 200mg twice weekly
12-16	Anavar @ 25 mg twice daily
16-18	HCG Blast at amount to be determined 
16-22	IGF-LR3 @ 50 mcg bi-laterally daily
18-22 clomid @ 25 mg twice daily
18-20 Nolvadex @ 20 mg twice daily
20-22	Nolvades @ 20 mg once daily

ancillaries 
Aromasin @ 12.5 mg a day
Caber @ .5 mg every 3 days

BLOOD test
Blood was drawn 4 weeks prior to cycle and will also be drawn in week 6, 10, and 22.

DIET
I have researched the free nutrition information in the nutritional board. I used that as a jump off point for a conversation I had with a dietician I have hired locally. I didn’t want to list the whole diet up here because I didn’t figure it was the place. I can if you would like though. My macro nutrients are 3080/67/255.6/369 and they will change at my dietician’s discretion.

WORKOUT ROUTINE

Monday
Back and Biceps
Lat Pull Downs
Straight arm pull downs
Seated rows
Resistance cable pull ups
Dead lifts
Bicep curls pyramid burn downs

Tuesday
Chest and Triceps 
Incline Dumbbell press
Flat dumbbell press
Decline barbell press
Cable butterflies
Machine butterflies
Over the head dumbbell triceps extensions
Rope extensions
Dips

Wednesday 
Shoulders and Legs
Squats 
Leg Press
Leg Extension
Leg Curls
Calf Raises
Dumbbell shoulder press 
Upright Rows (trat)
Front Raises
Side Raises
Rear Raises
Shrugs

Thursday
Back and Biceps
Lat Pull Downs
Straight arm pull downs
Seated rows
Resistance cable pull ups
Dead lifts
Preacher curls wide
Preacher curls normal
Preacher curls close
Resistance curls

Friday
Chest and Triceps 
Incline Barbell press
Flat Barbell press
Decline barbell press
Cable butterflies
Machine butterflies
Over the head dumbbell triceps extensions
Rope extensions
Dips

Saturday
Shoulders and Legs
Squats 
Leg Press
Leg Extension
Leg Curls
Calf Raises
Dumbbell shoulder press 
Upright Rows (trat)
Front Raises
Side Raises
Rear Raises
Shrugs

Comments, opinions, or anything else for that matter is welcome. I look forward to meeting a lot of new people and building a lot of muscle through this experience.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 7, 2012)

Ya brother excited to watch your gains


----------



## MTgirl (Jun 7, 2012)

Looking forward to your log!  How tall are you?


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 7, 2012)

Ok. I guess I shoudl catch everyone up since this cycle started 14 days ago today.

Random woodies, amazing pumps, and veins that I have never seen before. No doubt that even in my limited experience, the Pinn. is good shit. It excites me too because I know at this point I am only feeling the A Bombs! Test and Deca have not even started to kick yet. I already feel like the hulk so I can't imagine how I will feel when the Deca and Test start kicking! Last cycle was BD so I am very glad to be working with something different this time around!

Up 8 pounds as of today. i get blood work done again in 2 weeks, but I have been running Aromasin at 12.5 mg a day since a few days after the start of the cycle so hopefully a good portion of that eight pounds is not water! I will post some before pics when I get home tonight. I also plan on taking some pics 4 weeks in at the end of the A Bombs. I am truly amazed at these results already. I am excited to share what i have done in this short 14 days!


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 7, 2012)

MTgirl said:


> Looking forward to your log!  How tall are you?



Oops, that woudl be nice to know, huh?

5'9


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 7, 2012)

How tall are you???  I am running a very similar stack except winni instead of A-bomb. How far in are you???  I will check this one out for sure.


  EDIT   I must have done this post at the same time.  5'9'' gotcha


----------



## Zeek (Jun 7, 2012)

Sounds like you have some good stuff? which brand is this gear you are running?


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 7, 2012)

Running Pinnacle my friend. That is one of the  main reasons for the log. I wanted to see if the hype was for real. I have been helping some of my local friends out with P for a few weeks now and they have been very pleased, but this is the first time I have tried them!


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 7, 2012)

14 days in today!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 7, 2012)

Couple more weeks intill.you feel the madness my friend


----------



## jstarks11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bro!!! You are in good hands!!! Zeek my Pops!!! You should have known what brand gear he was running!!! Amazing pumps, weight gain after 2 weeks, random WOOOOOOODIES!!!! These are all things akin to Pinnacle !!!! And you know this!!!!

BTW, The Big pinnacle sale is begining tonight from what I understand!!!!! Keep Eyes peeled!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 8, 2012)

jstarks11 said:


> Bro!!! You are in good hands!!! Zeek my Pops!!! You should have known what brand gear he was running!!! Amazing pumps, weight gain after 2 weeks, random WOOOOOOODIES!!!! These are all things akin to Pinnacle !!!! And you know this!!!!
> 
> BTW, The Big pinnacle sale is begining tonight from what I understand!!!!! Keep Eyes peeled!!!!



I might need the link please!


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 8, 2012)

jstarks11 said:


> BTW, The Big pinnacle sale is begining tonight from what I understand!!!!! Keep Eyes peeled!!!!



Any idea on how long the sale will run???


----------



## jstarks11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Should start tonight and run through NEXT monday. So like 9-10 days or something, but don't hold me to that!!! I have only gotten word from the BIG guy once today as they are BUSY like hell putting all this together!!!!


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 10, 2012)

Awesome shoulder and leg day. I worked them today because I took yesterday off. I love these pumps and spider web viens I am getting on shoulder day! I would blame in on pwo supplements, but I did not drink anything today. Just the A-Bomb about an hour before I went. I always take it with my pwo meal.

As soon as I can figure out the best way to get around the small jpeg upload limits here, I will post some before pictures. I get blood work done a week from Friday and I will be interested to see my estro. I switched suppliers to save some money this time around on my ancillaries. I went with MP research supply. I believe they are a sponsor here. Only blood test will tell if the aromasin is doing its job. I feel like it is. My sex life is thriving and I don't feel watery.

Want to give props to my beautiful fiance. She was able to take it 4X today! Fuck yeah. Thanks baby and than you Pinnacle!


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 11, 2012)

Before pictures!



















Sorry about the clothes. I do entertainment wrestling. I just pulled these from my last shoot.


----------



## jstarks11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah, I'm stoked to keep up with this log!!!


----------



## jstarks11 (Jun 11, 2012)

noobmuscle said:


> Awesome shoulder and leg day. I worked them today because I took yesterday off. I love these pumps and spider web viens I am getting on shoulder day! I would blame in on pwo supplements, but I did not drink anything today. Just the A-Bomb about an hour before I went. I always take it with my pwo meal.
> 
> As soon as I can figure out the best way to get around the small jpeg upload limits here, I will post some before pictures. I get blood work done a week from Friday and I will be interested to see my estro. I switched suppliers to save some money this time around on my ancillaries. I went with MP research supply. I believe they are a sponsor here. Only blood test will tell if the aromasin is doing its job. I feel like it is. My sex life is thriving and I don't feel watery.
> 
> Want to give props to my beautiful fiance. She was able to take it 4X today! Fuck yeah. Thanks baby and than you Pinnacle!



I made my girlfriend go 23 times in a 1 1/2 hour session on Pinnacle Labs!!!! She does not fake it either so don't think about it!!!! You cannot fake what happens when she does!!!!!


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice night at the gym. Back and Bi's. I have to tell on myself though. My diet has been shit the past couple of days. I have not had my usual time to prep all my meals this week, and it was obvious today in the gym. My intensity level was down. I did not lose strength but I didn't gain any either since my last bi workout. Vascular as hell though. I guess my body is adapting to the drastic calorie drop.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 12, 2012)

This has me wishing I was running some drol right now


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 16, 2012)

Right POB?! Anyway, I finished out the week strong and I am taking today and tomorrow off. I feel a bit overtrained and I would rather rest then chance wasting my time. Im up 8 pounds. Now weighing 170! Im getting thick, especially in my legs. I work the shit ou of legs!

Blood test in few days!


----------



## Hurt (Jun 16, 2012)

good stuff brother...get that rest!


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 16, 2012)

Great job bro, keep killing it


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey guys. It has been a little while since I have posted anything in my log. For good reason. I stumbled with my diet a bit. Life got crazy for a couple of weeks and I did not prep my food. I also came off the Drol a while back so I actually went backwards in weight. Well to say the least, knowing what I know about this game, this did not set well with me. I went to the grocery store and prepped all my meals. I am happy to say that, after two weeks of shitty eating, I am officially back on the horse!

I know it sounds crazy, but to me, being accountable to something, like my brothers, really helps out a lot. That is one of the many reasons I am keeping this log. For that reason, tonight I start logging all my food for the day, and I start logging all my exercises for the day. So here goes:

6-29-12 DIET

MEAL 1
1 can of Chunk Light Tuna
25 Gram protein Shake

MEAL 2
1 Banana 
25 gram protein shake

Meal 3
1 cup of grits
25 gram protein shake 

PWO
25 gram protein shake
banana

Meal 4
7oz chicken breast
8oz sweet potato

Meal 5
7oz Chicken Breast
1 cup of rice

Meal 6
6oz London Broil
4oz Green Beans

3240 Calories, 241 Grams of Protein, and 184 grams of carbohydrates

ROUTINE

Dumbbell Shoulder Press: 60'sX10, 60'sX10, 55'sX9
Upright Rows single arm cables: 60X10, 60X10, 60X10
Double Handed upright rows (cable): 110X10, 110X10, 110X10
Front Raise Cable: 35X10, 35X10, 35X10
Lat Raise machine: 85X9, 85X8, 85X6
Rear Delt Machine: 77.5X10, 77.5X10, 77.5X10

Barbell Lunges: 95X10, 115X10
Barbell Squats: (ass to the grass): 205X10, 205X9, 205X6
Leg Extensions: 230X10, 230X10, 230X10
Leg Curls: 120X10, 120X10
Calf Extensions: 220X45, 220X45, 220X45

I have been thinking about splitting my shoulders and leg days. I have really been avoiding it because I love how my three day routine allows me to have an off day but still work out the entire body twice a week. What do you guys think? I was thinking that if I split it, I  just don't take an off day because I will get more than 72 hours between each muscle group worked. What do you guys think?

Also, with the amount of info I am trying to consistently post, I may not post all of it everyday. For instance, I may just post macro-nutrients some days and gym numbers another. As usual, thanks to all my brothers for your support. 6 weeks down, 10 to go! Then we get to break into the IGF!!


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow guys. What a great weekend. Hit up chest and tri's Saturday and got some amazing pumps. Diet remains in check and I am glad. As soon as I started eating right my appetite went through the roof! I guess the Deca is really kicking! With my current diet, I can usually prep all my meals for about five days at once. Those meals actually lasted three and half days. I keep going for tupplewear. Damn. Ill post some new numbers tomorrow when I get done at the gym.

BTW, I have decided to split my leg and shoulder day. That way I can focus more intensity on each of the muscle groups!


----------



## jstarks11 (Jul 10, 2012)

noobmuscle said:


> Wow guys. What a great weekend. Hit up chest and tri's Saturday and got some amazing pumps. Diet remains in check and I am glad. As soon as I started eating right my appetite went through the roof! I guess the Deca is really kicking! With my current diet, I can usually prep all my meals for about five days at once. Those meals actually lasted three and half days. I keep going for tupplewear. Damn. Ill post some new numbers tomorrow when I get done at the gym.
> 
> BTW, I have decided to split my leg and shoulder day. That way I can focus more intensity on each of the muscle groups!



Ive tried to tell you guys, Pinnacle's shit is second to NONE!!!!!   Go get your blood work done!!!!!! That right there will speak everything that needs to be said!!!!!   I bet if you contact JB and hit him up about it, he could get Pinn to PAY for your bloodwork on the basis you post it up here on the forum!!!! Doesn't hurt to ask, they have done that same deal for many others!!!!
There is a bro right now who has his posted I think on Ology and he is using 100mg a week, TRT shit and his levels are over 1500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   IDK but I've not seen those numbers with ANY,                    ANY,           other lab!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey guys! I have not given an update in while. I have noticed I enjoy helping other members more than I do posting about myslef! anyway, we are up 14 pounds. We are in week 7 or 8 I think. I had to put off blood test for a second so I went ahead and went to a local blood bank and gave blood. I get blood work done so often that I can pretty much tell nowadays when my RBC or Hemo is to high.

Strength and recovery has been amazing. I was afraid I would lose a lot after the drol, but I really didnt lose anything. I think I might have stalled out for a week, but nothing was lost. Once again, I contribute this to the fact that muscle gained was qulaity muscle, not water. I am a firm believer in running an AI from the beginning. AI ARE NOT FOR GYNO! AI'S ARE FOR HIGH E2! I find that so many people dont take an AI when in my mind, it is a requirement. High e levels cause many more problems than just gyno so to tell someone not to take one until their nipples get sesitve is ludacris! Anyway, sorry for the rant... I have just been seeeing it a lot lately on another board I frequent. 

You will notice I finally added a new pic. This is from week 6. My biggest growth has happened in chest. The one at the top is week 6 and the one below it is week 0. I posted them so you could click on the thumbnail and see the full size image on Photobucket. 



*AFTER *


*BEFORE*

My diet remains in check if anyone is wondering! I fell off for a bit. Diet is so hard to stay on top of sometimes. I am a naturally skinny guy. My maintenance cals are 2600 a day! Like I said though, I have been back on top of it for a couple of weeks now! 

I might have mentioned this already, but I split my leg and shoulder day. I was concerned about giving my muscles that extra day break and it turned out to be what they really needed. My legs are some of my proudest features and they are really coming through now!

@Jstarks... that is an awesome idea! I wonder if they would pay for me to go to a doctor and get one since labcorp only goes up to 1500. I would love to see what the actual ngl is on it. I bet at my dosage i am in the 4-5000's easily! Im going to hit them up about it!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 12, 2012)

Def put on good size on the chest. Progress on the wheels?


----------



## Get Some (Jul 12, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> *Def put on good size on the chest*. Progress on the wheels?



I really don't want to be negative, but I'm gonna go ahead and say the "size" you are seeing is due to the camera angle. The first rule of running a log is being able to take "comparable" pics on a regular basis. It's great that you are running a log but do yourself a favor and take pics in the same exact positions so they are easier to compare. Plus, it's week 6, you are just starting to grow on the Deca and Test!


----------



## DF (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey Noob 
Keep up the good work Bro!
Hope you keep up with the log & keep the pics coming.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 19, 2012)

looking good brother!!!! keep it up


----------

